# [SOLVED] New router?



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, a long time ago i started a thread about having connection issues, and these issues are getting worse and worse now. Let me explain my issues again so we know what were dealing with.

I'm having problems with my internet- sometimes i have no issues at all, but sometimes i can spend hours of time resetting my router or unplugging my wireless receiver untill i get my internet. It will just randomly stop working. Most of the times it gets fixed by unplugging. then plugging back in the power of the router. But sometimes i have to do a factory reset. I also notice that most of the times that i have to do a factory reset, my external IP has changed. (ISP problems?) I'm guessing that my router isn't working properly. I have buyed alot of different routers in the past 5 years, they all sucked *** and failed. Right now i have the sitecom wl-366.


I hope to have someones opinion on this problem. If i need to buy a router (once more) i hope i can also get some help getting a new router.

My download speed is 30 megabits per second and my upload speed is 3 megabits per second. (Don't know if you really need to know this when buying a new router) According to speedtests i get this speed, when my internet isnt failing. I usually buy my stuff at these 2 sites:
MyCom
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Netwerk - Routers
I really need a wireless router for laptop, my PC since i have no cable going to my room etc.
I guess that if you dont speak dutch you dont understand those sites, so feel free to suggest a model so i can look it up myself.

EDIT: I just found out, that one of the new issues, is that i cannot setup a static ip on my PC. It will give me some error about the DNS server, while im a 100% sure that i put the right numbers when configuring a static IP.

Sincere thanks, Marco van Dijk


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Hi marco can you post an* ipconfig /all *by opening a cmd prompt and post the results in your reply.

Also download inssider from this link: MetaGeek - Software Publisher Profile - CNET Download.com

Tap the printscreen on your keyboard and open up paint choose the edit menu and select paste and save it. In your reply go advanced and and select paperclip(attachments) down arrow and upload the file you saved with the inssider snapshot to here.

Have you tried a wired connection to the sitecomm?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi marco can you post an* ipconfig /all *by opening a cmd prompt and post the results in your reply.
> 
> Also download inssider from this link: MetaGeek - Software Publisher Profile - CNET Download.com
> 
> ...


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Marco-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : SitecomWL366

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : SitecomWL366
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Sitecom Wireless Micro USB Adapter 300N X
3 WL-364
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-F6-A8-A5-69
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f551:6188:6f7b:71c9%19(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : donderdag 15 september 2011 16:48:03
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : zondag 12 september 2021 16:48:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 436210934
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-AD-FB-09-00-25-22-79-02-52

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.179.104.196
213.46.228.196
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-11-43-7E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::516d:7389:c2c0:c524%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.17.67.126(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : donderdag 15 september 2011 16:47:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : vrijdag 14 september 2012 16:50:06
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 393902471
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-AD-FB-09-00-25-22-79-02-52

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.SitecomWL366:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : SitecomWL366
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8900B690-1BFF-482D-8E98-49F3DCF57E9F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:511:437e::511:437e(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:18fd:309f:d17e:8450(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18fd:309f:d17e:8450%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Im not using a static IP atm ofc. And yes i tried a wired connection, since i have to go downstairs to my parents' pc cause there's where the router is located.












I guess i have to change the channel?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Hi just to answer about your external ip your isp has probably given you a dynamic address which changes periodically most of the time you will not notice it but with you resetting the router and power down the external ip will change nothing wrong there.

Yes you are right you need to change the channel i would change to channel 4.

Another thing i notice on the inssider screenshot is your signal is not that good in the rssi section -67. After changing the channel have inssider open and browse the internet and see if the rssi section turns red before disconnection indicating a signal issue. 
A wireless repeater can help boost the wireless signal.

your ipconfig for the wireless connection looks good.

What i require you to do is disable the hamachi VPN netwotk interface and use your normal ethernet connection and post an *ipconfig /all *please and confirm that internet connectivity is ok or whether their are issues with that meaning it is a general networking issue not just wireless.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

alright, so changing the signal didnt work. I guess the the low signal means a higher ms? Cause i never noticed any bad lagg issues. I cant use wired on this PC and the problems are gone again. (magic) I'll tell you when they pop back up so i can find out some other causes. I hope that i dont have to get a new router since they are so damn expensive.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Do you have any computers connected via an ethernet cable and do they have good connectivity on the internet no disconnections?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Do you have any computers connected via an ethernet cable and do they have good connectivity on the internet no disconnections?


Well they have a good connection, but when my internet disonnects they're internet disconnects too. When i look at the page of the router it's like the DHCP of the router is broken, since it can't receive the IPadress, subnet mask, default gateway etc. They are just blanks when that happens.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

1. Update the wireless card drivers and ethernet card drivers.

2. Update the router to the latest firmware for your model and model no off sitecoms website.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

There are no firmware updates for the router. And i'll update my drivers but do you really think that updating my drivers will fix random disconnects on all pc's?
Thanks for the help btw


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Sometimes an update can fix issues.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Sometimes an update can fix issues.


Alright i want to thank you for your help but im really sick and tired of all the disconnects i had yesterday and today, so im just going to send an email to sitecom about the router. It didn't even fuction properly for 1 month when i first bought it, and a crappy old sweex router without wireless is working perfectly. Again, thanks for the help and maybe we can still find a fix before i send it back. (10 years of warranty ftw)


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Hi marco understand you are frustrated since you've had so many routers over the years the chances of them all being faulty are slim.

A call to your isp to do some line quality tests also that their firewall isn't restricting or blocking either ip addy or mac address of router in any way.

A call to the phone company as well to check the phoneline is ok(only if the phoneline is used for connection to internet) do this also.

A couple of things for you to try in the meantime.

Open a cmd prompt by right clicking and choose runas administrator:

Type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*(press enter)

Type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*(press enter)

Restart \PC.

Resets TCPIP stack and resets winsock entries.

What security software do you have installed AV and Firewall?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi marco understand you are frustrated since you've had so many routers over the years the chances of them all being faulty are slim.
> 
> A call to your isp to do some line quality tests also that their firewall isn't restricting or blocking either ip addy or mac address of router in any way.
> 
> ...


UPC provides internet, phone and digital TV. I have Avg antivirus and windows firewall. I'll try those fixes, but i'll wait for sitecom to answer first. Maybe they will supply me with a new router.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

If the above fixes do not work try as a test uninstall avg and turn off the windows firewall and see if connectivity improves and can be re-installed after test.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> If the above fixes do not work try as a test uninstall avg and turn off the windows firewall and see if connectivity improves and can be re-installed after test.


I know that you're trying to help, but i just don't see how turning of my antivirus will fix the issues for every other pc on the network.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

AVG has been known to interfere but it is up to you i can only give you my advice.

Understand you are frustrated.

Just trying to help you.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> AVG has been known to interfere but it is up to you i can only give you my advice.
> 
> Understand you are frustrated.
> 
> Just trying to help you.


Hmm, maybe you are right. As far as i know AVG is installed on all the PC's. But i can still acces te router. Ill make a screenshot and show you what happens when it doenst work.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

You may need to explore these possibilities.



> A call to your isp to do some line quality tests also that their firewall isn't restricting or blocking either ip addy or mac address of router in any way.
> 
> A call to the phone company as well to check the phoneline is ok(only if the phoneline is used for connection to internet) do this also.


Have you tried changing the micro filter which plugs into the phoneline?

Also if you go to your isp's support pages you should be able to all the settings needed for your router and double check them or call your isp.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> You may need to explore these possibilities.
> 
> Have you tried changing the micro filter which plugs into the phoneline?
> 
> Also if you go to your isp's support pages you should be able to all the settings needed for your router and double check them or call your isp.


Ill call the ISP tomorrow, i got fiber cable so thats not the problem i guess. When i use my old not wireless router there is no problem, when i use the sitecom router i do get problems. I'll check the site of my ISP now too.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Ah right so you have a modem for the fiber optic broadband from your isp?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Ah right so you have a modem for the fiber optic broadband from your isp?


Yes, at first i thought that that modem might be faulty, but i'm not sure about that.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

To check if there is a problem with the modem connect up the ethernet cable from modem direct to pc or laptop and disconnect the router.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> To check if there is a problem with the modem connect up the ethernet cable from modem direct to pc or laptop and disconnect the router.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Thanks, i never thought of doing that.I'll make sure i do that the next time my router acts up. I also got a reaction from sitecom, they told me to do the same thing you just suggested.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Alright so this is the error, if you can translate it yourself using google it would be nice:

Deze webpagina is niet beschikbaar
De server op Google kan niet worden gevonden, omdat de DNS-lookup is mislukt. DNS is de netwerkservice die de naam van een website vertaalt in het internetadres. Deze fout wordt meestal veroorzaakt door een verbroken internetverbinding of een verkeerd geconfigureerd netwerk. Deze kan ook worden veroorzaakt door een niet reagerende DNS-server of een firewall die de toegang van Google Chrome tot het netwerk blokkeert.
Hier zijn enkele suggesties:
Laad deze webpagina later opnieuw.
Controleer uw internetverbinding. Start alle routers, modems, of andere netwerkapparaten die u gebruikt opnieuw op.
Controleer uw DNS-instellingen. Neem contact op met uw netwerkbeheerder als u niet zeker weet wat dit betekent.
Probeer het voorspellen van het netwerk uit te schakelen door deze stappen te volgen: Ga naar het menu 'Gereedschap' > Opties > Geavanceerde opties en verwijder het vinkje bij 'Netwerkacties voorspellen om de laadprestaties van pagina's te verbeteren'. Als het probleem hierdoor niet wordt opgelost, raden we u aan dit selectievakje weer aan te vinken voor betere prestaties.
Voeg Google Chrome als toegestaan programma toe aan de instellingen van uw firewall of antivirussoftware. Als dit al een toegestaan programma is, kunt u het verwijderen uit de lijst met toegestane programma's en het opnieuw toevoegen.
Als u een proxyserver gebruikt, controleert u uw proxyinstellingen of neemt u contact op met uw netwerkbeheerder om te controleren of de proxyserver werkt. Als u denkt dat u geen proxyserver zou moeten gebruiken, past u uw proxyinstellingen aan: Ga naar het menu 'Gereedschap' > Opties > Geavanceerde opties > Proxyinstellingen wijzigen... > LAN-instellingen en verwijder het vinkje uit het selectievakje bij 'Een proxyserver voor het LAN-netwerk gebruiken'.
Fout 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Kan het DNS-adres van de server niet oplossen.

I contacted sitecom again. Also, i do get internet if i use a other router, or plug the cable in my Pc directly.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



> This web page is not available
> The server could not be found on Google, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates the name of a website in the Internet address. This error is usually caused by a broken internet connection or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall to access the Google Chrome to the network block.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Load this page again later.
> ...


Translated.

We now know it isn't the modem as connection to that and you have no problems.

Now the ethernet cable that comes from the modem is it plugged into the WAN or internet marked port on the sitecom?

Also does your isp supply you with dynamic address or a static public address?
Should be info on that in your documentation your isp sent you or you can get it from their support pages or a quick call to them and they will be able to answer the question for you.

In the translation it mentions DNS server lookup failure but we need to check that the WAN settigs on the sitecom are setup correctly first hence the two questions above.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Translated.
> 
> We now know it isn't the modem as connection to that and you have no problems.
> 
> ...


Well, obviously it is plugged into the wan port, otherwise i would not have internet at all. And i guess that it is a dynamic IP address, since it changes alot.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Just checking thats all...

In the link below if you scroll down the page there is a list of openDNS servers you can use to see if the issue persists change these in your router.

How to stop DNS leakage while using a VPN | Privacy Lover


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Please post an update.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Please post an update.


I'm really sorry, i totally forgot about this thread. The Open DSN sevrer thingy didnt work for me.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Did you ever connect driectly to the modem without the router if so what were the results?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Did you ever connect driectly to the modem without the router if so what were the results?


It worked when the cable was plugged into my PC directly.
Also, thanks for the support.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

No problem that is what we are here for.

In the sitecomm try switching the wireless settings from n band or mixed mode to b/g.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*



TheCyberMan said:


> No problem that is what we are here for.
> 
> In the sitecomm try switching the wireless settings from n band or mixed mode to b/g.


Hmm, right now it is set to b+g+n, is that wrong? Also i found something out. If the router is acting up again, all lights are blue. When i reset it the light for the WAN port turns orange. When i unplug the WAN cable, the light will go off.
When i keep unplugging and plugging it back in, it will eventually turn to blue, after about 3-4 times of replugging. How's this?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Hi no it is not wrong to have it set to mixed mode but if you are having connection problems sometimes switching it to B/g can help and cure the problem.

As for your WAN port on router i can't remember if we have gone thru changing cables you can try that or there may be something wrong with the router.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Alright so sitecom finally replied after opening a new ticket. They suggested me to setup some stuff. I hope it works.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

Hi marco let us know how it goes after thanks for posting back.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: New router?*

So we called our ISP, and they sent someone to fix it. He placed an amplifier at the wall where the cables come in which go to the modem, and internet problem now occur rarely.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad too hear it is solved.


----------

